# Sand or No sand



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys.....

When I move into my new place, I am putting my oscar into its 55 gal tank......and I always wanted to use sand instead of gravel for the bottom....

I always feared that when I go vacuum the bottom, I would remove the sand. For this, I only used gravel for the bottom.

Anyone out there have any suggestions on how to vacuum the bottom without losing the sand?...any good places to get good black sand etc....

thanks for the help


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

the good thing about sand is that since the grains are so small, not much actually gets in it. When I had sand I just vaccuumed the surface of the sand and once all the crap was out of there, I'd stir it around a bit (sand can get compacted)

I'm not sure where to get black sand other than a lfs. I had pool filter sand (which is more or less white) that only cost me $10 and it was enough to do about 2" in my 75 gallon tank at the time. Someone here might know where to get similarly priced black sand though...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

kweenshaker said:


> the good thing about sand is that since the grains are so small, not much actually gets in it. When I had sand I just vaccuumed the surface of the sand and once all the crap was out of there, I'd stir it around a bit (sand can get compacted)


For that same reason though sand shows all the crap  ... since it just sits on top ... so be prepared to vacum often to get rid of it or accept the look of crap sitting on top of the sand.

Harry


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

The other thing you have to worry about sand is trapped gas pockets. If they get large enough and then start to release it can cause damage to your fish.

One way to release the gas is to get burrowing snails (ramshorn?) or stick knitting needles into the sand each time you vacuum.

Not that I've ever used sand but this is what I've seen posted on 'other' forums.

Cheers.


----------



## Morgan (Apr 15, 2008)

Cory_Dad said:


> The other thing you have to worry about sand is trapped gas pockets. If they get large enough and then start to release it can cause damage to your fish.
> 
> One way to release the gas is to get burrowing snails (ramshorn?) or stick knitting needles into the sand each time you vacuum.
> 
> ...


I've heard that if you keep the sand level under an inch you don't have to worry about it - However if you're worried, make sure when you vacuum you sift the sand, and use something like pool filter (As it settles quickly).


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos/rinsing_sand.php
http://www.cichlidforum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php

WATCH THESE

They're gold.

Also you know 55G is too small for anything but a very young Oscar right?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Morgan

Yes, I forgot about that point. I keep heavily planted tanks so I always have around 2 inches of substrate.

Pablo

Excellent videos, well worth watching. Thank you. As per my comment to Morgan, for un or lightly planted tanks stirring up the sand with your hand is an excellent way to release the gas. But with a heavily planted tank you'll get a lot of torn roots and uprooted plants after you're finished. That's why I suggested using a long knitting needle or wooden dowel. it's not as efficient and will take more time but the plants survive.

I'm never too old to learn (or relearn) new things.

Thanks guys and cheers.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you've got plants you shouldn't use a substrate so fine that it necessitates 'raking' to begin with IMO


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Good point Pablo, but there a certain species of fish that do better with sand than with gravel. I know that on some of the Corydoras forums there are long debates whether a certain species does better in fine sand, tiny gravel or pea size gravel. There seem to be valid arguments on all sides (the common agreement being that none of it must be sharp). 

There are also arguments for fine sand for certain types of plants.

None of this is ever black and white it seems.

Cheers.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Cory_Dad said:


> None of this is ever black and white it seems.
> 
> Cheers.


Sure it is. You're just a **** disturber (takes one to know one so no offense)


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Sure it is. You're just a **** disturber (takes one to know one so no offense)


Pablo, I am deeply hurt.

I'm going to go cry in my corner now...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh come on. I know from your posts you're pretty close to me personality wise and you know I'm just yanking your fin


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Oh come on. I know from your posts you're pretty close to me personality wise and you know I'm just yanking your fin


Gotcha...


----------

